# St. Mellion... Gauging Interest.



## Region3 (Nov 2, 2010)

After playing there last year and loving it, I'm desperate to go back and play there again, so I was wondering how much interest there'd be on here if I organised a meet there?

Turn up, play golf, stay overnight, play golf, bugger off.

I won't harp on about it too much because I'll feel stupid when someone says "I played it, didn't think it was that great", but it's easily my favourite course that I've played which admittedly isn't many, but includes Beau Desert and Bearwood Lakes.

Since we have Beau in May and Blackmoor in June, I was thinking late-ish Summer, July or August.

So dependant on price and date being ok, who'd be up for it?


----------



## Swinger (Nov 3, 2010)

If the price and date fitter I'd be interested. 

I like the course so would like an excuse to play it again.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 3, 2010)

Super course Gary. I'd love to go but with Woodhall Spa, Blackmoor, Beau, Cooden and Scotland lined up in September my Missus would slice my jacobs off if I put my name down for anything else.
Hope you get some interest mate.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 3, 2010)

300 miles each way.
Too far for me


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 3, 2010)

300 miles each way.
Too far for me
		
Click to expand...

251.3 each way for me too


----------



## Twire (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd be up for it, depending on price and dates.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 3, 2010)

Gary, I'd be up for this.

Should be a nice time for me after the hectic months of second child arriving!!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Unfortunately similar excuse to Smiffy - too many other meets already penicilled in and also getting on for my summer hols with the family. Plus a long slog for me too. Hopefully you'll get a fair bit of interest from our forumer friends in the south west though.


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2010)

Would love to play there sometime, but not next summer, due to other Meets and trip to St Andrews. Hope you get some interest.


----------



## moonraker (Nov 3, 2010)

depends on date and cost im a maybe


----------



## Region3 (Nov 3, 2010)

300 miles each way.
Too far for me
		
Click to expand...

251.3 each way for me too

   

Click to expand...

259 e/w for me. I must be mad.

For anyone that's not been there or know about it...

Pics - http://www.st-mellion.co.uk/gallery.htm

Strokesaver type info (hold mouse over hole numbers) - http://www.st-mellion.co.uk/scorecard/scorecard.htm


----------



## The_LHC (Nov 3, 2010)

It's about an hours drive for me, so maybe, assuming the let non-handicap holders on (I doubt I'll have sorted out membership anywhere by then...).

That's assuming I still have a job by then as well, my contract runs out at the end of June...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2010)

Having to be careful with money with the job axe hanging over my department at present so I'll say no. A shame because I like the Nicklaus and what use to be called the Old (think its been renamed now) as well


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 3, 2010)

Couple of reservations but it's one of my 'courses I want to play'. If I can I will - usual proviso when & how much - 300 miles for me too, so I'd definitely be stopping at least one, maybe two nights more.

I'd be happier with even later, September maybe. I used to live in Cornwall and it was swamped with tourists in July/August and prices went up accordingly.

Don't know if Neil remembers but when we cornered Mike at Castle Stuart there was some idea of a GM West Country meet - don't know if that's still a runner.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 3, 2010)

The when and how much is going to be important to everyone I imagine, me included.

I was just hoping to get a rough idea of possible numbers because they do loads of different packages and I wanted to narrow it down a bit more so they don't send me the electronic equivalent of a tree.

I'm sure they do 1, 2, or 3 night breaks, with either B&B, or B&B + evening meal.

You can also choose which course(s) you play. A supplement applies if you change a Kernow round to the Nicklaus, but it's only something like a tenner.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 4, 2010)

For guys travelling a bit further a field and may want to stick around for a day or two, as Smithy will testify, there are some cracking courses in the area.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2010)

Having spoken to HID she might be up for going down for a long weekend and letting me off the leash on a Thursday and Friday to play as long as I meet up for dinner each evening and spend the rest of the time playing dutiful husband. I might need to think of a scheme to squirrel sufficient funds away but it could be a goer.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Having spoken to HID she might be up for going down for a long weekend and letting me off the leash on a Thursday and Friday to play as long as I meet up for dinner each evening and spend the rest of the time playing dutiful husband. I might need to think of a scheme to squirrel sufficient funds away but it could be a goer.
		
Click to expand...

They do Spa Breaks as well as Golf breaks if that helps?


----------



## feary (Nov 4, 2010)

I would be up for it if i'm not at college. Depends when


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2010)

They do Spa Breaks as well as Golf breaks if that helps?
		
Click to expand...

She's not really a spa person but give her an antique fair or a seaside town to wander around and I'd be good for 27 holes, food and some beers. Mentioned it again tonight and the early signs are good.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had an email back from them with quite a few choices.

Any of this tickle anyone's fancy?




			â€¢	1 Night break
â€¢	Full West Country breakfast
â€¢	18 Holes on the Kernow course
â€¢	18 Holes on the Nicklaus course

JULY
Â£140 MON-THUR
Â£155 FRI-SAT
Â£114 SUN

AUGUST
Â£125 MON-THUR
Â£140 FRI-SAT
Â£114 SUN

SEPTEMBER
Â£150 MON-THUR
Â£170 FRI-SAT
Â£139 SUN

*****************************************

â€¢	2 Night break
â€¢	Full west country breakfast each morning
â€¢	2 x 18 Holes on the Kernow course
â€¢	18 Holes on the Nicklaus signature course

JULY
Â£200 SUN-THUR
Â£250 FRI-SAT

AUGUST
Â£170 SUN-THUR
Â£220 FRI-SAT

SEPTEMBER
Â£220 SUN-THUR
Â£280 FRI-SAT

A 3 course evening meal may be added to any package for Â£25 per person / per night (example menu attached)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2010)

Seems quite expensive. I think if I go I'd prefer to look at a deal for the golf and a meal afterwards and then either head home or look for a cheap B&B


----------



## Region3 (Nov 12, 2010)

I thought the cheapest one at Â£114 was quite good for a round on the Kernow, a round on the Nicklaus, Hotel room a full brekkie.

However, nothing is certain at this stage.
The GM massive will speak.

Aaaiieeee


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought the cheapest one at Â£114 was quite good for a round on the Kernow, a round on the Nicklaus, Hotel room a full brekkie.
		
Click to expand...

Too right it is. That's a bloody bargain!
Shame I can't make it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought the cheapest one at Â£114 was quite good for a round on the Kernow, a round on the Nicklaus, Hotel room a full brekkie.

However, nothing is certain at this stage.
The GM massive will speak.

Aaaiieeee 

Click to expand...

Does that mean playing the Kernow on the Saturday, staying over, the Nicklaus on the Sunday and then home. I know I said HID was potentially keen but you're making the hard sale a bit tricky


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2010)

Does that mean playing the Kernow on the Saturday, staying over, the Nicklaus on the Sunday and then home.
		
Click to expand...

As it states "Sunday" next to that price Homer, I would guess it means playing the Kernow on the Sunday, staying Sunday night, and then playing the Nicklaus course on the Monday mate.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Does that mean playing the Kernow on the Saturday, staying over, the Nicklaus on the Sunday and then home.
		
Click to expand...

As it states "Sunday" next to that price Homer, I would guess it means playing the Kernow on the Sunday, staying Sunday night, and then playing the Nicklaus course on the Monday mate.
  

Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure that the days quoted are for the nights accommodation that you want, with golf either side of that.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2010)

Does that mean playing the Kernow on the Saturday, staying over, the Nicklaus on the Sunday and then home.
		
Click to expand...

As it states "Sunday" next to that price Homer, I would guess it means playing the Kernow on the Sunday, staying Sunday night, and then playing the Nicklaus course on the Monday mate.
  

Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure that the days quoted are for the nights accommodation that you want, with golf either side of that.
		
Click to expand...

Did it take you that long to work it out?????


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 14, 2010)

Please add me as a 50/50 chance. The inlaws live in Padstow so I might be able to arrange a week down there with the wife and kids and then disappear for a day or two.  

Could be do-able, I'll keep an eye on the dates you decide on.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Did it take you that long to work it out?????
             

Click to expand...

A combination of golf and migraine have kept me off the forum since Friday night.

Sorry


----------



## Robobum (Nov 14, 2010)

A combination of golf and migraine have kept me off the forum since Friday night.

Sorry   

Click to expand...

In anyone's book, that's too long for a round Gary, can I suggest you have a look at the slow play threads.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2010)

A combination of golf and migraine have kept me off the forum since Friday night.

Sorry   

Click to expand...

In anyone's book, that's too long for a round Gary, can I suggest you have a look at the slow play threads.  

Click to expand...

Tell me about it.

Last group out supposedly at 10:35 but delayed until about 11:00 because of groups waiting for reserves to turn up.

Finished at 4:00, 5hrs later!!

I don't really care how long a round takes as long as I'm not standing around waiting, but we were standing around waiting... a lot.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd be up for any of the 1 night breaks.


----------



## Pip (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a definite maybe, won't know for sure until the date is decided, but having just moved to Devon, this is practically local for me now


----------



## Region3 (Jan 27, 2011)

I definitely won't be doing this now, but if anyone is still interested in sorting something PM me your email address and I'll forward on the info I received from them.


----------

